# RPI3 12 Fresh install freebsd-update fetch issue



## hulleyrob (Dec 12, 2018)

Getting the following message which I'm not getting on an my other AMD64 machine:


```
root@generic:/home/freebsd # freebsd-update -v debug fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update1.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update1.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/arm64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/arm64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
```

Is this just because the servers haven't propagated for ARM64 yet or an am I missing something as that URL does indeed not seem to exist?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2018)

ARM/ARM64 are a Tier 2 architecture.



> Tier 2 platforms are not supported by the security officer and release engineering teams.


----------



## hulleyrob (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks wasn’t aware of this. 

Regards
Rob


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes, what this basically means is that freebsd-update(8) may or may not work. There's no guarantee. That said, previous versions did work so I do expect this will be fixed at some point. As you said, it might just be a propagation issue.


----------

